# ieri sera...



## @lex (24 Agosto 2007)

a serata inoltrata su rai uno ho rivisto "profumo di donna" dopo molti anni.
che film, e che attore! altro che quello scalzacani (si fa per dire) di Pacino nel remake americano...
Gassmann mi fa sempre passare ore liete. qualcuno si ricorda della sua interpretazione del barone Scarpia nel film "Tosca" con Monica Vitti e Gigi Proietti? Mitico!


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> a serata inoltrata su rai uno ho rivisto "profumo di donna" dopo molti anni.
> che film, e che attore! altro che quello scalzacani (si fa per dire) di Pacino nel remake americano...
> Gassmann mi fa sempre passare ore liete. qualcuno si ricorda della sua interpretazione del barone Scarpia nel film "Tosca" con Monica Vitti e Gigi Proietti? Mitico!


 
In effetti il remake è mlto valido ma un po' sopra le righe.............quello di Gassman era irripetibile, ricordo anche lo Scarpia ma le sue "maschere" erano formidabili.... ricordi la Grande Guerra con Sordi?.........due imboscati, eroi loro malgrado! Emozionante e commovente insieme, pur avendo lati comici e cialtroneschi. Non attori ma ATTORI !!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (24 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti il remake è mlto valido ma un po' sopra le righe.............quello di Gassman era irripetibile, ricordo anche lo Scarpia ma le sue "maschere" erano formidabili.... ricordi la Grande Guerra con Sordi?.........due imboscati, eroi loro malgrado! Emozionante e commovente insieme, pur avendo lati comici e cialtroneschi. Non attori ma ATTORI !!!
> Bruja


certo che ricordo La Grande Guerra!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Gassmann allo stadio che grida e che quasi svenendo dice "me sta a venì 'no sturbo!" ne "I Mostri" se non ricordo male...





























Il gassmann drammatico (che per me ha sempre qualcosa di tragicomico però) mi piace ma quello comico era irresistibile.....


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Dwd8Q2yz8&mode=related&search=

l'albero tagliato:"beh,tregua!"


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Dwd8Q2yz8&mode=related&search=
> 
> l'albero tagliato:"beh,tregua!"


Questi due sono giganteschi.............e lo erano in tutto!!!!
Bruja

p.s.  Ti vedo e ti piango................


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questi due sono giganteschi.............e lo erano in tutto!!!!
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Ti vedo e ti piango................




















Volontè con la r moscia poi...........


----------

